
Face detection for cats in JavaScript  - stevewilhelm
http://harthur.github.com/kittydar
======
apu
This work is based on a fairly old research paper. Since then, there has been
significant progress on detecting dogs and cats more reliably.

Two prominent groups that are working on it are Andrew Zisserman's group at
Oxford: www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~vgg/publications/2012/parkhi12a/parkhi12a.pdf

And Peter Belhumeur's group at Columbia University, who'll be presenting a new
paper on detecting and recognizing dog breeds at the European Conference on
Computer Vision (ECCV) in 2 weeks. [Peter was my PhD advisor]

More generally, many people in computer vision are getting excited about
"fine-grained visual categorization," which is about classifying things at
roughly the "species" level. This is in contrast to a lot of the previous
computer vision literature, which either focused on generic categories (e.g.,
people vs animal vs car vs rocket-propelled-grenade) or specific
object/instance recognition (e.g., face recognition).

------
aeurielesn
Tom Cruise has _definitely_ a catty smile - <http://i.imgur.com/Mxbop.png>

~~~
ArekDymalski
Of course. He's Cheshire:
[http://lordwhatsmymotivation.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/che...](http://lordwhatsmymotivation.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/cheshire-
cat-4.jpg)

------
Arvin2
Failed to find cat on grass
<http://catoftheday.com/archive/2012/September/25.jpg>

Failed to find cat yawning
<http://catoftheday.com/archive/2012/September/28.jpg>

Found two cat faces with image of one houseplant and one cat
<http://catoftheday.com/archive/2012/September/28b.jpg>

Success with Sphynx cat <http://catoftheday.com/archive/2012/September/27.jpg>

~~~
willvarfar
> Found two cat faces with image of one houseplant and one cat
> <http://catoftheday.com/archive/2012/September/28b.jpg>

Isn't there a second cat behind the houseplant?

~~~
esrauch
I thought you were kidding at first. The algorithm is apparently better than
humans at detecting cats.

------
rootedbox
This thing fails too often. I need accurate face detection for cats; and I
need it now!

------
SideburnsOfDoom
The drag-drop isn't working for me (Chrome Version 22.0.1229.79 on Unbuntu).
It would be nice to have fallback to something simpler and more robust - i.e.
a way to paste in a URL.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Are you dragging in images from web pages? Or files from Nautilus?

Only the latter will work (speaking from experience)

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Ah thanks, it's images from other web pages.

The rectangular border on the "drag an image here to find cats" area flashes
like it's accepting the drop and then ... nothing.

------
digitalpacman
Windows 7, chrome (newest), doesn't work, can't drag drop.

Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'type' of undefined demo.js:64
handleFiles demo.js:64 (anonymous function) demo.js:48 f.event.dispatch
jquery.js:3 h.handle.i

------
jontwist
It looks like it loves ears on an upright cat. If the contrast between the
angle of the ear and the background is clear it will eagerly draw boxes around
them. I have lots of photos of my cat : _

------
martin1b
When you're bored, make a face detection app for cats.

Up next: Ass recognition for humans

------
csaba
This is not working for me, with the test images (or any other image). :\
Edit: Cannot read property 'type' of undefined. Demo.js:64

~~~
molukk
Had the samme issue. Chrome 21 (and now 22 after checking version). Happened
when I dragged and dropped an image from another Chrome window. Worked fine
when dropping a local image.

~~~
csaba
Yeah, with local images it works fine.

------
vnlq
Failed on drunken cat <http://oi48.tinypic.com/1e9quq.jpg>

------
tsahyt
One of the test images with 4 cats on it was reported to have only 2 cats on
it by the cat detector. Still, good work :)

------
natmaster
It said some random part of my tshirt was a cat. Then I dragged a picture of a
cat, and it said 0 cats. :(

------
justindocanto
Failed on a blatant cat face: <http://d.pr/i/sAJK>

------
unbeli
failed on this one: [http://static.neatorama.com/images/2006-05/riley-maine-
coon-...](http://static.neatorama.com/images/2006-05/riley-maine-coon-cat.jpg)

~~~
jonmrodriguez
That's because Histogram of Oriented Gradients is not invariant to object
orientation:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histogram_of_oriented_gradients...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histogram_of_oriented_gradients#Theory)
(second paragraph).

This example app was trained on upright cats.

~~~
unbeli
Nope, still fails on a cat-upright version:
<http://i48.tinypic.com/2i0ejxl.jpg>

------
TazeTSchnitzel
It's been completely ineffective so far, but it's a nice idea! :3

------
fidz
what algorithm do you use? Is there universal algorithm for face detect (or
some kind of "object detect")?

~~~
seiji
For a good overview of methodology and terminology, start here
[http://www.idiap.ch/~rodrig/publications/pdf/rodrig-
thesis-2...](http://www.idiap.ch/~rodrig/publications/pdf/rodrig-
thesis-2006.pdf)

------
indiecore
Finally, the tool the internet has been screaming for since 1990!

------
sproketboy
Doesn't work.

